# Lighting



## Wright (Jul 29, 2012)

Where can you purchase 5000 cool white blubs? Is 5000 the watts? Home Depot only had up to 1600 w blubs. I am setting up my light tent and won't to make sure I get the right lighting.  Thanks


----------



## jeff (Jul 29, 2012)

You're probably referring to the "color temperature"

Here are the ones I use in my light box
Amazon.com: ALZO Digital Full Spectrum Light Bulb - ALZO 45W Photo CFL 5500K 91 CRI, Daylight balanced, pure white light, 2800 Lumens, Case of 4: Home Improvement


----------



## Wright (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks so much Jeff.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 29, 2012)

Depot or Lows do have them.  CFL bulbs should show a temperature rating by either number or scale on the box.  5k cool white bulbs are fairly common.


----------



## Wright (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks so much Carl, I will try Depot today!  Thanks again


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 30, 2012)

Allow the bulbs to warm up before using them to make photos.  Some don't get their true colors immediately on start-up


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 30, 2012)

The light bulbs sold at the big box stores may not be a consistent color temperature.  Generally speaking, they aren't usually very bright either.  I use 30W and 70W 5500K bulbs (equivalent in light output to 150W and 350W incandescent bulbs) sold for photography.  You can find them reasonably priced at flashpoint spiral bulb.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Wright (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Eric and Rick and all who replied.


----------

